# Heaters



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a heater for the shanty. What do you guys suggest? I've looked at the lil buddy and the other small one that goes on a propane tank. Not sure which to go with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

How big of a shanty are you heating? I have the bigger buddy heater and I love it. If you not heating a big area then it would just be overkill. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I own the Big Buddy heater and love it. I almost bought the Lil Buddy heater and I'm glad I didn't now. I heat my Shappell DX3000 shanty with it and I stay warm enough that I could sit in there in a pair of shorts and a tee shirt if I wanted too.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking lije big buddy. I have a bigger shanty. Not a one man. My lantern and old lil heater do alright but want to upgrade. I take a few people and want them to be comfortable. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ya I would deff go with the big buddy then. I have a 4 man shanty and it does great in there. Best option is to go with a 11 or 20lb tank with a hose and filter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the imput

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a 4.25lb cylinder with mine. A lot lighter to haul out on the ice and plenty of fuel for an entire weekend.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Where do you get those at Slab?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mr. Buddy.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a buddy that works at Worthington Cylinder. I think it cost me around $15 for it.

If you want one PM me and I will get you one.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> they sell 10lb tanks at most cylinder places....I have a 7,10 and multiple 20's ....my single buddy heater would use up a 1lb tank in 3+ hours on high.....I would think the big buddy would be the same....I do like it better for the forced air fan it has on it....the blower should help....I won't know, I am not hunting to use it now....at least this ML season


ironman, I keep my heater on low in the shanty unless it's below zero outside. If you have that thing on high in my shanty you will be ice fishing necked within 10 mins!!! LOL


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

IMO-A two mantle lantern should be adequate to heat any hand-pullable sled/shanty. You really only need something just to take the chill off plus you have the extra benefit of plenty of light also. Even those smaller Buddy heaters will drive you out of anything except maybe an ice house like used on Erie or in Minnesota.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I just called my buddy that works at Worthington Cylinder and here are the prices for empty propane tanks. 

These are his cost on the tanks. Tanks retail normally run about twice as much in stores.

Steel Tanks

4.25lbs.-$22.00
11lbs.- $22.00
20lbs.- $20.00

Aluminum Tanks

6lbs- $70.00
10lbs.- $75.00
20lbs.- $80.00

If anyone is interested in one please PM me and we can work something out. I can also get larger tanks up to 420lbs. if you are interested.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I just filled my 4.25lb tank and it cost me $8.00 and some change.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

for what your wanting I would go with the big buddy heater. you can always turn it down. but with the little heater high is as much heat as your going to get. I have the big one and a small one. I use to use both of them in my old motorhome when we were hunting and they both kept the motorhome warm. I used a 20# tank with a t valve and run both heaters all weekend and had gas left when we were done hunting.

the big heater has a blower on it that really helps warm the place up then I turn the blower off. the little heater puts out 9000 btu but the big heater puts out 18000 btu but you can turn it down on low if it gets to warm. I would rather have to much heat and turn it down that not have enough heat.

menards.com has the 20# tank for 29.00 but they have an 11# tank for 44.00. the 11# tank would be perfect for hunting or fishing but it does cost a little more.
sherman


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Slab 


Where are you located?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I have an Eskimo fatfih 949 and the lil buddy barely keeps it warm. I would opt for the bigger buddy heater. U can always turn it down if too warm.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Bulldog1149 said:


> Slab
> 
> 
> Where are you located?
> ...


I'm in Sunbury just out side of Alum Creek


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Had trouble keeping the pilot on my Mr. Buddy lit due to the high winds today (Tuesday 1/7). Great heat when it stays on, but a lil disapointed with its performance in windy conditions.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a little buddy heater it works great in my nanook but terrible if not inside shanty any little breeze and the pilot goes out


----------

